# Sick And Amazing Dunks



## GTFan513

By the Georgia Tech basketball team. 










That Guy is only 5'11" and I have seen him in person do a 360 dunk... amazing!










Another Amazing Dunk by Is'Mail Muhammed










This Guy is a BEAST!!!










Didnt Know Elder could fly...


----------



## GTFan513

ADD SOME SICK AND AMAZING DUNKS OF YOUR FAVORITE TEAMS!!!


----------



## Middy

I will get back to you with some Andre Iguodala/Hassan Adams dunks.

My boys beat yours :grinning:


----------



## GTFan513

I dont think so. I watched ESPN's last college game of the season, the one where they showed the best dunks of the year...I saw my man Is'Mail Muhammed SIX times on there, they migtha shown at most 50 dunks. The man has got a vertical leap of 43 inches or for those who need help with math...3 feet 7 inches, so lets do the math...

3 feet 7 inches + arms length of 3 feet + height (from feet till armpit) 5 feet 5 inches = give or take 12 feet, so he gets 2 feet above the rim, maybe more

That is totally amazing, U should know that Is'Mail Muhammed is the sickest dunker in the country... lemme give you a quote from the UNC game from what Paul Hewitt said about one of Ish's tip slams...

"I hope you all enjoyed that game because I found myself getting caught up in it. A couple of shots that B.J. made, a couple of shots that McCants made and of course, Isma'il's dunk. I'll tell you what, in seven years as a head coach, I've never been caught so off guard; he came out of nowhere. You don't want to hear what I said. "

That dunk was AMAZING...I saw all the games this year (85% in person) and that was (arguably) the best dunk I saw from Tech or a visiting team all year! AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Middy

when considering the best dunkers, it is impossible to tell the #1 from #2 and so on. IMO the only way you can rank them is in tiers

upper aeschylon(sp?)
Muhammed
Iguodala
White
Adams

dont want to do other tiers but you get the point.


MUHAMMED IS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Iggy is better


----------



## WildcatDan

Kelenna Azubuike from UK is pretty freaking impressive... I will see if I can find a couple of his dunks to link.


----------



## DaBruins

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> I dont think so. I watched ESPN's last college game of the season, the one where they showed the best dunks of the year...I saw my man Is'Mail Muhammed SIX times on there, they migtha shown at most 50 dunks. The man has got a vertical leap of 43 inches or for those who need help with math...3 feet 7 inches, so lets do the math...
> 
> 3 feet 7 inches + arms length of 3 feet + height (from feet till armpit) 5 feet 5 inches = give or take 12 feet, so he gets 2 feet above the rim, maybe more
> 
> That is totally amazing, U should know that Is'Mail Muhammed is the sickest dunker in the country... lemme give you a quote from the UNC game from what Paul Hewitt said about one of Ish's tip slams...
> 
> "I hope you all enjoyed that game because I found myself getting caught up in it. A couple of shots that B.J. made, a couple of shots that McCants made and of course, Isma'il's dunk. I'll tell you what, in seven years as a head coach, I've never been caught so off guard; he came out of nowhere. You don't want to hear what I said. "
> 
> That dunk was AMAZING...I saw all the games this year (85% in person) and that was (arguably) the best dunk I saw from Tech or a visiting team all year! AMAZING!!!!


I doubt he could dunk on a 12 foot rim. Anyway, Henry Bekkering is better than all of these guys and he's a white guy from Canada. His high school dunk contests are some of the most amazing things ive seen. I think he plays for Eastern Washington now.


----------



## Eagles in 2003

James White is sick with his dunking. He was a nationally ranked high jumper in High School i believe. He can dunk from the foul line and as a high school senior and freshman at Florida people were talking about him being a future top 5 pick.


----------



## Critic

Muhammed!

As Dick Vitale would say!

He's a High Riser baby!


----------



## Critic

As for Bekkering as well....woah...that guy can GET UP! 

40-45 inch verticle for a 6-6" player....DAMN.


----------



## jalenrose1

Do you have any pics of Muhammed shooting foul shots??

Anyways i remember when Bynum picked feltons pocket bringing the ball up the court, then took one dribble went up and dunked it. That was just sick


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>Eagles in 2003</b>!
> James White is sick with his dunking. He was a nationally ranked high jumper in High School i believe. He can dunk from the foul line and as a high school senior and freshman at Florida people were talking about him being a future top 5 pick.


...and then they saw him play an actual college game, and all that talk died down.


----------



## VincentVega

Ke-Freeze









Over Arthur Johnson









JR Giddens


















P.S. Bekkering has a 39" vertical leap according to the EWU athletics site.


----------



## GTFan513

Ok-- good pics of guys who posted, the jokes about Muhammeds shooting woes were kinda funny actually, cuz I agree that it something he DEFINETLY needs to work on. Announcers think that Muhammeds jumping ability is about 43"'s dunking, but accourding to the Georgia Tech Website, its only 40.5" running (yes, only..lol), however listen to this...his standing still vertical leap is <b>35"</b> THAT IS AMAZING. Almost 3' Standing still?????????? That is the average for kids in college that do 35" running, HOW CAN HE GET THAT HIGH??? ISH is the BEST collegiate dunker!!!

PS .... Here is a quote from the GT website 

<b>


> Became a staple of ESPN SportsCenter’s nightly top plays feature because of his dunking ability (his dunk at Maryland Feb. 19 was judged the day’s No. 1 play) ... Was named the nation’s top collegiate dunker by ESPN the Magazine


</b>


----------



## vadimivich

A good friend of mine played 4 years of NAIA ball and then finished his Aeronautical Engineering degree at Ga. Tech. He used to play a lot of pickup ball during the offseason with some of the current tech team (this was 2 years ago) and he used to poke fun of that fact that all Muhammed could do was dunk. BUT, holy christ can he throw it down. It's more the power than the high rising, but both are unbelievable. He's the best *in-game* dunker I've seen in college in a while, since Jason Richardson, probably.


----------



## VincentVega

I think Muhammed could be one hell of an outside linebacker. Kid's power is off the charts.


----------



## Casual

I give you Mr. Nate Robinson. All 5'8" of him.










I can't find any pictures, but here's an article.

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/cbasketball/164039_natedunks10.html

And Nate can do a 360 dunk himself. With two hands.


----------



## ArizonaOwnsYA

hassan adams is the sickest dunker in college b ball

he is 6'4 with a 45 inch vert

he didnt get to show that much last season because he was playing power foward, yes 6'4 power foward he was second on the team in blocks. blocking guys shots who were 5-6 inches taller then him.

the kid is off the hook

i cant find videos of him but he threw down some insane dunks


----------



## GTFan513

<i>hassan adams is the sickest dunker in college b ball

he is 6'4 with a 45 inch vert

he didnt get to show that much last season because he was playing power foward, yes 6'4 power foward he was second on the team in blocks. blocking guys shots who were 5-6 inches taller then him.

the kid is off the hook

i cant find videos of him but he threw down some insane dunks</i>

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHA!!! Dont think so buddy...accourding to the Tuscon Sun he only has a 37" vert leap...Muhammed still owns the title as top dunker... with a 40.5" vertical leap, plus a 35" STANDING STILL!!! :0!!... PS here is the link...

http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/index.php?page=projects&story_id=112003sp10_hoops_vertleaps


...here is another that says only 37"...

http://wildcat.arizona.edu/papers/97/83/02_1.html

<i>Despite being small for the position, at 6-foot-4 and 201 pounds, Adams is proving size doesn’t matter. The Los Angeles native can thank his 37-inch vertical leap for that. With 33 blocks in just 16 games this season, the sophomore has almost five times more than the seven blocks he had during his breakout freshman season. </i>

I frankly dont think it is 37", but I dont think it is 45" (I did find a few of 45" in my searching) I think it is probably around Muhammeds at maybe 42" or 43", which means he gets as high as Muhammed, b/c Muhammed has 2" on him in height...This still doesnt mean that he cant dunk just throwing it out there...but I dont think that you can argue that Muhammed is the Collegiates best IN GAME dunker in the nation...we'll see if you can...I will be gone for a week...so I wont be able to respond to anything you say.


----------



## ArizonaOwnsYA

hassan didnt get the attn he deserved alot due to playing on the west coast and alot of people didnt stay up to watch the guy get up. 

did you watch the 2001 mcds dunk contest?
hassan was the sickest and had the best hops but missed a couple. he woulda beat carmelo mccants and amare had he finished those. 

im not denying muhammeds dunking the guy is a freak, i watched many g tech games lat year

how many arizona games can you honestly say you watched?


i wish hassan could be in the dunk contest but he will prob be gone after this year his junior year and not be able to compete.


----------



## GTFan513

I can honestly say that I saw 2 or 3 Arizona games last year, and I didnt notice any 1 main player that was a power dunker...maybe I just saw the wrong games...


----------



## Casual

Just because Muhammed has a better vertical doesn't mean he's a better dunker. Hassan can throw it down with power or do fancy dunks. He has more variety.


----------



## Middy

Casual is right, Hassan's vert is somewhere around 40, not 45. The Tucson Sun article is outdated, because Hassan hasnt officially measured his vert since frosh year, he has improved ALOT. 

Hassan has agility, power, and best of all he has style. Thats why i agree he is the best dunker in college. He's a freakin ballerina on steroids in the air.

NATE ROBINSON!!!!!! My god that little man can get up. I remember when UA got beat @ Washington he threw down one of the best alley-oops ive ever seen in Pac-10 play, simply amazing. 

Hassan and Iggy were like "Did we just get dunked on by Gary Coleman?"


----------



## GTFan513

You know I was gonna write a response to that about how Muhammed has a GREAT variety, and show u some, but then I thought, They dont realize what Muhammed has done, because he has crazy versatility and great creativity. I have seen some dunks from him that I didn't know that could be done. Please dont tell me Hassan is better than Muhammed until u have seen all the dunks both of them have done last year in game. I am not saying Muhammed is better than Hassan, I am saying Muhammed is the sickest dunker I have seen in a very long time and I dont think that anybody is better than him.


----------



## AZwildcats4

No way James White is not the best dunker in the country. There is a video of him attempting to go between his legs from behind the free throw line. He barely missed, but it was still amazing.


----------



## FGators

> Originally posted by <b>Eagles in 2003</b>!
> James White is sick with his dunking. He was a nationally ranked high jumper in High School i believe. He can dunk from the foul line and as a high school senior and freshman at Florida people were talking about him being a future top 5 pick.


Agreed. He has some serious ups. One of the best I have seen. I really think he could challenge Mohammed.


----------



## vadimivich

That Washington PG's tip-follow dunk against NC State was off the charts. One of the best dunks of the year.

Muhammed is still ridiculous, though other guys are good - nobody had the total number of just jaw dropping dunks that he had. The one against Ohio State was probably the best, but he a had a ridiculous one against Duke as well. Picking his best of the year is really hard ... there's like 15 to choose from 

And yes, he'd make a hell of a linebacker - power galore, and it's power not vertical that makes for great dunks during games. It's what made early Jordan, Dominique, Vince Carter and J. Richardson such great dunkers.


----------



## GoatZ71

Darvin Ham


----------



## TruCrimson

Jammin' James White is just SICK......James from the Foul Line-video link


----------



## AzDave

Now that Iggy is gone, I have to go with Hassan. He's definitely right up there w/ Muhammed. If UA was in the preseason NIT last year instead of GT, the public opinion of the two would be opposite...Hassan would be the one getting all the love, and everyone would be saying "you must not have seen GT play much"...does that make sense? The point is, they're both sick! Gotta give some love to the little guys also ...Bynum and Robinson....NR has not only had some sick dunks, but he's killed UA the last two years.

Here's Hassan, from the Tucson SPL


----------



## duckman1734

He's in the NBA now, but he was the man.

Fred Jones


----------



## VincentVega

That pic of Jones dunking over ASU is disgusting.


----------



## VincentVega

More JR Giddens


----------



## GTFan513

Great Dunks---Keep Sending them in, and I will see if I can find some more of some GT players and recruits...I am having a lotta fun looking at these (just wish I could pull a few of them off myself!)


----------



## pharcyde

Keyon Dooling: A charge? I don't think so. 

Rickey Paulding: It gives you wings! 

Rickey Paulding: So how's he taste? 

Paulding had a couple of sick dunks at Mizzou, but he was way too passive with the ball. He rarely attacked the rim, especially as a senior, so didn't have nearly as many highlight reel dunks as he could have, but those two were pretty dang good. He also never seemed to do much other than simple one handed slams, but he did them emphatically.

The Dooling dunk was called a charge, but as the video shows it was a terrible call. The guy never did stop moving.

By the way, both Dooling and Paulding are in the 6-3 range.


----------



## VincentVega

Quicktime vid....check it out about halfway through (Giddens is in the green headband, and his head is _above_ the rim on a couple of dunks near the end):

http://www.phog.tv/html/dunkfest.html


----------



## mr.jayhawk

I-Slam Muhammed has a really bright future ahead of him... on the And 1 Mix-Tape Tour.

_________________________

For my money, I'd take Giddens.


----------



## TruCrimson

Chris Porter-Link (Quicktime)

My arch-rivals, Auburn, had a kid named Chris Porter, he was just sick, he could absolutely jump out of the gym. He was so amazing in the air, I WATCHED AUBURN'S B'BALL GAMES!!!!


----------



## pdogg84

http://wakeforestsports.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/120203aaa.html?pic=1

http://wakeforestsports.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/011004aaa.html?pic=1

http://wakeforestsports.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/011004aaa.html?pic=4

http://wakeforestsports.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/021804aaa.html?pic=6

http://wakeforestsports.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/031804aaa.html?pic=2


----------



## WildcatDan

Check out this put back slam by Azubuike (UK) vs Vandy

SLAM


----------



## nima86

played here in a park with mr. adams. He is crazy he can dunk over anyone he touched top of backboard trying to block a shot. Be careful cuz hes gona put on a show this year


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Thats Jackie Manuel, of UNC. The #24 you see getting dunked on is none other than Julius Hodge of NC State, the reigning ACC Player of the Year.


----------



## osuoldeboy

Dont forget about my boys from Stillwater. Joey Graham and Tony Allen can throw it down with the best of em.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v284/GregDelano/joeydunk2.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v284/GregDelano/joey_monster_dunk.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v284/GregDelano/allen.gif"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v284/GregDelano/joeydunk.jpg">


----------



## osuoldeboy

One more for you KU fans

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v284/GregDelano/joeyvku.jpg">


----------



## osuoldeboy

bump


----------



## UKfan4Life

Got two here of UK freshman Rajon Rondo jumping clear over a seated Ramel Bradley for the slam.


----------



## FSH




----------



## jmk




----------



## GT_Sal

Some sick dunks by Ismail Muhammad

http://64.238.110.206/images/gt/Game Action Videos/video-gt-muhammad-feature.rm

http://ramblinwreck.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/052004aae.html?pic=1

http://ramblinwreck.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/052004aae.html?pic=0


----------



## ugabball2k4

> Originally posted by <b>GT_Sal</b>!
> Ismail Muhammad


Over Rated


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>ugabball2k4</b>!
> 
> 
> Over Rated


 As a dunker?


----------



## GT_Sal

> Originally posted by ugabball2k4!
> Over Rated


If anything, the guy is underrated. He shot 57% from the field and averaged over 9 points on less than 7 shot attempts and played an average of less than 20 minutes. That's what you call efficiency. He'll be a much bigger part of the offense this time around and he'll take his game to the next level. Among the overrated players in the ACC are Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, and J.J. Reddick. I'd take Muhammad anyday over these guys. None of these guys have the combination of offensive efficiency and defense as Muhammad.


----------



## AZwildcats4

> Originally posted by <b>GT_Sal</b>!
> 
> 
> If anything, the guy is underrated. He shot 57% from the field and averaged over 9 points on less than 7 shot attempts and played an average of less than 20 minutes. That's what you call efficiency. He'll be a much bigger part of the offense this time around and he'll take his game to the next level. Among the overrated players in the ACC are Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, and J.J. Reddick. I'd take Muhammad anyday over these guys. None of these guys have the combination of offensive efficiency and defense as Muhammad.


There is a very good reason he shot 57% from the field. All he does is dunk on fast breaks. Your looking at his fg percentage and thinking that he's a skilled player offensively, which he really isn't. I'm not saying he's overrated or even that he's not underrated, but he needs to significantly improve his jumpshot and ballhandling before he can be called an efficient player offensively.


----------



## Ghost

out of all of the viedos i have seen IMO J.R. Giddens is the best with James white,Muhhommed,and Adams right behind him.


----------



## GT_Sal

> Originally posted by AZwildcats4!
> 
> There is a very good reason he shot 57% from the field. All he does is dunk on fast breaks. Your looking at his fg percentage and thinking that he's a skilled player offensively, which he really isn't. I'm not saying he's overrated or even that he's not underrated, but he needs to significantly improve his jumpshot and ballhandling before he can be called an efficient player offensively.


Ultimately, what makes a basketball player good is his ability to put the ball in the basket and not his skills. For example, Shaq is not very skilled, but he's considered the best in the game. On the other hand, Bobby Hurley was considered very skilled, yet had no success in the NBA. You shouldn't take anything away from Muhammad just because he has the ability to run the floor, drive by defenders, and leap way up above them. It seems to me like you're trying to make the argument that because Muhammad is such a great dunker, he should be penalized for that. Dunking happens to be the most efficient play in the game. He's also a very smart player. Those who watch him know that he doesn't just dunk on fast breaks, but also is willing to drive by defenders and if the dunk is not available, take a lay-up or a short jumper.


----------



## adomis82

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Quicktime vid....check it out about halfway through (Giddens is in the green headband, and his head is _above_ the rim on a couple of dunks near the end):
> 
> http://www.phog.tv/html/dunkfest.html


The very last dunk he did was extra nasty.

Ismail Muhammad though has everything I like in a dunker. Not too tall, but is powerful and just dukes all over people. Like a young Rodney Rogers


----------



## AZwildcats4

> Originally posted by <b>GT_Sal</b>!
> 
> 
> Ultimately, what makes a basketball player good is his ability to put the ball in the basket and not his skills. For example, Shaq is not very skilled, but he's considered the best in the game. On the other hand, Bobby Hurley was considered very skilled, yet had no success in the NBA. You shouldn't take anything away from Muhammad just because he has the ability to run the floor, drive by defenders, and leap way up above them. It seems to me like you're trying to make the argument that because Muhammad is such a great dunker, he should be penalized for that. Dunking happens to be the most efficient play in the game. He's also a very smart player. Those who watch him know that he doesn't just dunk on fast breaks, but also is willing to drive by defenders and if the dunk is not available, take a lay-up or a short jumper.


I agree, it doesn't matter how you score as long as you score. I just think Muhammad is so one dimensional that he will never be much of a scorer. If he gets his 10 points on 57% shooting I guess you could call him efficient, but I would much rather have a player who can get 20 a game scoring from anywhere on the court or can set up his teamates. These abilities are especially important in slower half-court games, where I think Muhammad will struggle this year.


----------



## deranged40

> Originally posted by <b>GT_Sal</b>!
> 
> Among the overrated players in the ACC are Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, and J.J. Reddick. I'd take Muhammad anyday over these guys. None of these guys have the combination of offensive efficiency and defense as Muhammad.


LMMFAO!!! That is the most blatant homerism I think I have ever seen on this board. Chris Paul is arguably the best PG in the country, and Felton isn't all that far behind. JJ Reddick is by far the worst player of those three, but I'd still take him over Screwhammad. Dunking may be efficient, but there's no way in a half-court game that he'll get away with dunking to score all of his points. If he has no jumpshot his fg % will drop to about as low as his chances of making a 3 pointer this year. :laugh: Saying you'd take someone who makes about 10 percentage points lower on his FT's than FG's is ridiculous.


----------



## GT_Sal

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> LMMFAO!!! That is the most blatant homerism I think I have ever seen on this board. Chris Paul is arguably the best PG in the country, and Felton isn't all that far behind. JJ Reddick is by far the worst player of those three, but I'd still take him over Screwhammad. Dunking may be efficient, but there's no way in a half-court game that he'll get away with dunking to score all of his points. If he has no jumpshot his fg % will drop to about as low as his chances of making a 3 pointer this year. :laugh: Saying you'd take someone who makes about 10 percentage points lower on his FT's than FG's is ridiculous.


There's no doubt in my mind that I'd take Muhammad over Chris Paul. Chris Paul is 6'0. Jarrett Jack tortured the poor kid in their 2 meetings. Anyone over 6'2 can score at will against him, thus WF's aweful defense. Comparing Muhammad and Paul probably won't get us anywhere because the two bring totally different things to the table and you probably wouldn't be able to understand Muhammad's contribution since all you see are his 9 ppg. But I'll tell you this, there isn't a better PG in the nation than Jarrett Jack. If he didn't have a player at the caliber of Will Bynum relieving him all the time, he'd be putting up triple doubles numerous times. He's not a liability on the defensive end either being bigger and stronger than Paul. The guy can score at will if needed. If you need any reminding. Jack led his team to the NCAA Title game while Paul was getting tortured by Jameer Nelson. 
By the way, Reymond Felton is the most overrated player in the nation; and the guy from Duke, I'm not even going to mention his name because he doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same breath as any of the above mentioned point guards.


----------



## deranged40

> Originally posted by <b>GT_Sal</b>!
> 
> 
> There's no doubt in my mind that I'd take Muhammad over Chris Paul. Chris Paul is 6'0. Jarrett Jack tortured the poor kid in their 2 meetings. Anyone over 6'2 can score at will against him, thus WF's aweful defense. Comparing Muhammad and Paul probably won't get us anywhere because the two bring totally different things to the table and you probably wouldn't be able to understand Muhammad's contribution since all you see are his 9 ppg. But I'll tell you this, there isn't a better PG in the nation than Jarrett Jack. If he didn't have a player at the caliber of Will Bynum relieving him all the time, he'd be putting up triple doubles numerous times. He's not a liability on the defensive end either being bigger and stronger than Paul. The guy can score at will if needed. If you need any reminding. Jack led his team to the NCAA Title game while Paul was getting tortured by Jameer Nelson.
> By the way, Reymond Felton is the most overrated player in the nation; and the guy from Duke, I'm not even going to mention his name because he doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same breath as any of the above mentioned point guards.


Yeah I'm not a Reddick fan either, I feel he's extremely overrated. But he's still a more well-rounded player than Muhammad is. I believe GT fans are the only group that would take Muhammad over Paul, and Felton too.

Oh btw, Jack played plenty of 35+ minute games, and only had one triple double and was only close on a few other games. So saying he would numerous triple doubles if Bynum wasn't around is kind of a stretch, unless you meant if he played every minute of every game.


----------



## GTFan513




----------



## HanesOnU

Some random Ok State dunks from the OSU basketball bash. Joey Graham is amazing!


Joey Graham hurdling John Lucas 

Joey Graham dunks 2 balls 

Free throw line! 

Better free throw line dunk 

2 more...

David Monds pretty good 

Stevie Graham decent dunk


----------



## Ghost

Does anyone have a 5 min Video of Dunks.


----------



## GTFan513

> Originally posted by <b>Ghost</b>!
> Does anyone have a 5 min Video of Dunks.


I just got a Ga Tech DVD and they have a section on there with Ga Tech's Dunks so I will be posting screenshots on here because I dunno how to do anything more than screenshots...


----------



## Amareca

Anyone got videos of the highschool dunk contest with Amare and Hassan?


----------



## ugabball2k4

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!


Do you have the video to Bynum's dunk from the other day


----------



## GTFan513

> Originally posted by *ugabball2k4*
> 
> Do you have the video to Bynum's dunk from the other day


Since it wasnt on TV I dont know if there is going to be one readily out there, but I will use my resources and see if I can track it down. I heard it was sick, but I wasnt able to be there cuz of prior Obligations. I'll search tho...


----------



## dmase_24

> Some random Ok State dunks from the OSU basketball bash. Joey Graham is amazing!


thanks for the footage... i didnt get the chance to go to it. i missed out


----------



## sMaK

Guillermo Diaz from Miami jumping over some dude.

Here's the link to the video 

By the way, it was when he was in High School . Also, keep in mind that Diaz is only 6'1.


----------



## GTFan513

> Originally posted by <b>ugabball2k4</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you have the video to Bynum's dunk from the other day


I FOUND IT, A VIDEO FROM GOLDLINE!

The second video clip down is a compilation of Georgia Tech vs. Lemoyne, Bama State and Kennesaw.

Lots of pretty dunks, including Bynums!

http://sdm3.rm04.net/servlet/MailVi...&j=NTQyMzc4NgS2


----------



## GTFan513

*The Sickest Dunk EVER!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!


If it is true this would be the SICKEST thing ever to see and I would want thirty pictures of it AND five video clips from different angles.

Now that i've ranted...what I'm talking about is a segment that a writer for yahoo sports made.

_"Word out of Georgia Tech is mega-dunker Isma'il Muhammad is working on a 540 slam. That's right: one-and-a-half revolutions in the air. Apparently he's trying to keep it on the down-low until just the right moment."_ 

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/news;...cnnsi&type=lgns

About three quarters of the way down the page. I would LOVE to see him do this, and I think it is possible for him.


----------



## TheChampion

jason keep

edit: how do you make the youtube links playable in the thread? without the link?


----------



## TM

Look directly to the right of the video. You'll see the word "Embedded" with a "link" next to it. Highlight the link and paste it into your message.

By the way, nice dunk 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j0q3jUinjS0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j0q3jUinjS0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="213" height="175"></embed></object>​


----------



## TheChampion

thanks TM! :cowboy:

:cheers:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-8CamH3k7_I"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-8CamH3k7_I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TheChampion

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QU_nRALn_no"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QU_nRALn_no" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

here is another...


----------



## TheChampion

and here is one with some of the players mentioned previously in the thread..

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_xorFfrMCxc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_xorFfrMCxc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

i'll stop posting these for a while :clown:


----------



## TM

Please, don't stop, Champ

BTW, this is SICK!!!!!!!!!!!




TheChampion said:


> thanks TM! :cowboy:
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-8CamH3k7_I"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-8CamH3k7_I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TheChampion

TM said:


> Please, don't stop, Champ
> 
> BTW, this is SICK!!!!!!!!!!!


 lol alright then, here's a vince UNC one...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q2le5rh7-SI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q2le5rh7-SI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TheChampion

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Iiq3LQBRl1g"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Iiq3LQBRl1g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

lol i just keep 'em coming...


----------



## TheChampion

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W2zZf1b2qhs"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W2zZf1b2qhs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TheChampion

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YQqU4NY4Zi8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YQqU4NY4Zi8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

